# Need Carpet Color



## Vision6800 (Feb 8, 2011)

How do you select carpet color? I'm thinking of going cool, but have no idea what to do. Maybe a light grey?

What carpet color would go well with blue or blue/grey walls with white trim in a small room?

Thanks


----------

